# Because the Night for guitar



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone know of a good arrangement for the piano part of this song for guitar? My girlfriend and I are looking to do some coffee house and pub gigs and we'd really like to do this one, but I haven't been able to find a good guitar arrangement for it and I really don't have the free time to do it by ear.

Any help would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just did a google search for the tab, it more just the chords really, hope this is what yer looking for

http://www.azchords.com/p/pattysmith-tabs-26339/becausethenight-tabs-232509.html


----------

